# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Lúdico-Deportivo >  Resultados del xxii descenso del tajo villa de trillo

## NoRegistrado

> 08/07/2013 - Organizado por el Club Piragüismo Trillo y con el patrocinio del Ayuntamiento de esa localidad, se disputó esta edición con la participación de clubes de la geografía nacional y muy en particular de la comunidad CastellanoManchega. Si bien la participación no cumplió con las expectativas creadas, la buena organización y el apoyo incondicional del Comité Organizador y el patrocinio institucional de la corporación municipal, personal voluntario, los geas, cruz roja, árbitros y miembros 
> Tras haber pasado la preceptiva desinfección obligatoria de embarcaciones, para mantener la calidad y pureza del entorno natural, se dio la salida tipo sella a las 17,30h en el tramo alto del río Tajo para las embarcaciones, tanto de competición como del descenso popular. Los 5 primeros kilómetros transcurren por tramos sin dificultad de aguas tranquilas, a partir de la presa de Azán comienzan las dificultades del recorrido, con pasos de grado I y II, que hicieron del mismo un espectáculo deportivo de gran calidad. Estando presente el público en general, familiares y amigos de los participantes en los lugares de mayor dificultad y espectacularidad, como el sorteo de la presa de Azán por una rampa de 18 metros de desnivel, sin necesidad de portear, punto donde comenzaba la dificultad de la navegación por tramos de río natural entre hoces y parajes de gran belleza, y donde la habilidad técnica de los palistas tendrá mayor importancia, para llegar finalmente al tramo final en la localidad de Trillo donde estaba instalada la meta.
> Después de disputado este tradicional Descenso que cumple ya 22 años, los organizadores agasajaron a todos los participantes y acompañantes con una cena en el interior del recinto de la plaza de toros, en el paraje denominado "La Isla", para concluir con la entrega de Trofeos, tanto de la prueba nacional como de las clasificaciones autonómicas, y como colofón de esta edición, los fuegos artificiales que pusieron el broche de oro de este Descenso del Tajo en el marco incomparable de la localidad de Trillo.
> En suma, una preciosa jornada deportiva en una localidad que cuenta con un gran apoyo para nuestro querido deporte y en un marco natural incomparable.


http://www.rfep.es/publicacion/noticias.asp?n=1715

Excelente espectáculo, que aunque me llevaron a verlo, no puede disfrutarlo por una bonita conjuntivitis que me ha contagiado una oftalmóloga al no tener limpio y desinfectado el instrumental con el que me sacó un par de virutas de acero que un golpe de aire me metió en el ojo de manera accidental.. Pero bueno, la vidilla que se veía fue impresionante.
Comentaba un participante que si en lugar de terminar la prueba en Trillo, hubiera terminado en Aranjuez, se habría inventado una nueva prueba, el "Biatlón", encima de la piragua hasta Bolarque, con la piragua a cuestas campo a través bajo Zorita, Almoguera y algún tramo más. El cachondeo fue tremendo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

